# BUG using smp_processor_id ?

## Phr33d0m

Hello, looking at my /var/log/messages I see this error messages about this smp_processor_id thing...

```
Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140696] debug_smp_processor_id: 542 callbacks suppressed

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140698] BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: X/2780

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140711] caller is ip_firegl_lseek+0x17f4/0x2027 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140713] Pid: 2780, comm: X Tainted: P            2.6.39.3 #1

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140714] Call Trace:

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140717]  [<ffffffff813aa272>] debug_smp_processor_id+0xc2/0xdc

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140724]  [<ffffffffa000183d>] ip_firegl_lseek+0x17f4/0x2027 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140730]  [<ffffffffa00018a8>] ip_firegl_lseek+0x185f/0x2027 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140739]  [<ffffffffa0005386>] KAS_InterlockedList_RemoveAtHead+0x5a/0x15a [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140752]  [<ffffffffa001acbd>] MCIL_InterlockedList+0x10d/0x2a0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140769]  [<ffffffffa00cd250>] ? FIFO_Queue_RemoveFromHead+0x40/0x60 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140782]  [<ffffffffa001c832>] ? MCIL_bMiniportCapEnabled+0x82/0xa0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140797]  [<ffffffffa00d9d21>] ? AllocateCallbackEntry+0x21/0x50 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140814]  [<ffffffffa00ce0da>] ? RegisterIRQClient+0x7a/0x1c0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140828]  [<ffffffffa00dc0de>] ? Is_IRQSource_Valid+0x8e/0xb0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140851]  [<ffffffffa00cb60e>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0xee/0x190 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140864]  [<ffffffffa001ea90>] ? irqmgr_wrap_assert_interrupt+0x7d0/0x8c0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140878]  [<ffffffffa001e85e>] ? irqmgr_wrap_assert_interrupt+0x59e/0x8c0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140892]  [<ffffffffa002f422>] ? firegl_trace+0x72/0x1e0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140905]  [<ffffffffa001ea90>] ? irqmgr_wrap_assert_interrupt+0x7d0/0x8c0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140918]  [<ffffffffa001d29c>] ? irqmgr_wrap_enable_hifreq_interrupt+0x5c/0x1f0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140931]  [<ffffffffa001b9e4>] ? MCIL_KernelMutex+0x134/0x470 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140945]  [<ffffffffa0031f6b>] ? firegl_cmmqs_QueryThreadWakeupSource+0xab/0xd0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140958]  [<ffffffffa001c026>] ? MCIL_SuspendThread+0x106/0x120 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.140980]  [<ffffffffa007fe22>] ? _ZN2OS13suspendThreadEj+0x22/0x30 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141000]  [<ffffffffa007802a>] ? CMMQSWaitOnTsSignal+0xaa/0xd0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141022]  [<ffffffffa0088232>] ? _Z8uCWDDEQCmjjPvjS_+0xc32/0x10c0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141037]  [<ffffffffa0031932>] ? firegl_cmmqs_CWDDE_32+0x332/0x440 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141052]  [<ffffffffa0030260>] ? firegl_cmmqs_CWDDE32+0x70/0x100 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141055]  [<ffffffff8136d251>] ? security_capable+0x25/0x27

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141068]  [<ffffffffa00301f0>] ? firegl_cmmqs_createdriver+0x170/0x170 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141080]  [<ffffffffa000ef18>] ? firegl_ioctl+0x1e8/0xf20 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141088]  [<ffffffffa00023ed>] ? ip_firegl_unlocked_ioctl+0x9/0xd [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141090]  [<ffffffff810f8cd8>] ? do_vfs_ioctl+0x42e/0x46d

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141093]  [<ffffffff810ea8e7>] ? fsnotify_access+0x5d/0x65

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141095]  [<ffffffff810f8d68>] ? sys_ioctl+0x51/0x75

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141098]  [<ffffffff817595bb>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141105] BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: X/2780

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141111] caller is ip_firegl_lseek+0x17f4/0x2027 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141113] Pid: 2780, comm: X Tainted: P            2.6.39.3 #1

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141114] Call Trace:

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141116]  [<ffffffff813aa272>] debug_smp_processor_id+0xc2/0xdc

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141122]  [<ffffffffa000183d>] ip_firegl_lseek+0x17f4/0x2027 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141131]  [<ffffffffa0003e6c>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x9/0xb [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141144]  [<ffffffffa001ccd9>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x39/0x80 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141160]  [<ffffffffa00d989b>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x2b/0x2a0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141176]  [<ffffffffa00cde80>] ? IRQMGR_QueryAsicTimestamp+0x20/0x20 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141192]  [<ffffffffa00ce13b>] ? RegisterIRQClient+0xdb/0x1c0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141209]  [<ffffffffa00cb60e>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0xee/0x190 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141222]  [<ffffffffa001ea90>] ? irqmgr_wrap_assert_interrupt+0x7d0/0x8c0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141236]  [<ffffffffa001e85e>] ? irqmgr_wrap_assert_interrupt+0x59e/0x8c0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141250]  [<ffffffffa002f422>] ? firegl_trace+0x72/0x1e0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141262]  [<ffffffffa001ea90>] ? irqmgr_wrap_assert_interrupt+0x7d0/0x8c0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141275]  [<ffffffffa001d29c>] ? irqmgr_wrap_enable_hifreq_interrupt+0x5c/0x1f0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141287]  [<ffffffffa001b9e4>] ? MCIL_KernelMutex+0x134/0x470 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141302]  [<ffffffffa0031f6b>] ? firegl_cmmqs_QueryThreadWakeupSource+0xab/0xd0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141314]  [<ffffffffa001c026>] ? MCIL_SuspendThread+0x106/0x120 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141336]  [<ffffffffa007fe22>] ? _ZN2OS13suspendThreadEj+0x22/0x30 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141356]  [<ffffffffa007802a>] ? CMMQSWaitOnTsSignal+0xaa/0xd0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141378]  [<ffffffffa0088232>] ? _Z8uCWDDEQCmjjPvjS_+0xc32/0x10c0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141393]  [<ffffffffa0031932>] ? firegl_cmmqs_CWDDE_32+0x332/0x440 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141407]  [<ffffffffa0030260>] ? firegl_cmmqs_CWDDE32+0x70/0x100 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141409]  [<ffffffff8136d251>] ? security_capable+0x25/0x27

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141422]  [<ffffffffa00301f0>] ? firegl_cmmqs_createdriver+0x170/0x170 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141434]  [<ffffffffa000ef18>] ? firegl_ioctl+0x1e8/0xf20 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141441]  [<ffffffffa00023ed>] ? ip_firegl_unlocked_ioctl+0x9/0xd [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141443]  [<ffffffff810f8cd8>] ? do_vfs_ioctl+0x42e/0x46d

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141445]  [<ffffffff810ea8e7>] ? fsnotify_access+0x5d/0x65

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141448]  [<ffffffff810f8d68>] ? sys_ioctl+0x51/0x75

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141450]  [<ffffffff817595bb>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141453] BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: X/2780

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141459] caller is ip_firegl_lseek+0x17f4/0x2027 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141460] Pid: 2780, comm: X Tainted: P            2.6.39.3 #1

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141461] Call Trace:

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141463]  [<ffffffff813aa272>] debug_smp_processor_id+0xc2/0xdc

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141480]  [<ffffffffa00cde80>] ? IRQMGR_QueryAsicTimestamp+0x20/0x20 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141486]  [<ffffffffa000183d>] ip_firegl_lseek+0x17f4/0x2027 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141495]  [<ffffffffa0003e6c>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x9/0xb [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141507]  [<ffffffffa001ccd9>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x39/0x80 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141520]  [<ffffffffa001a942>] ? MCIL_QuerySystemInfo+0xb2/0x100 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141535]  [<ffffffffa00daa95>] ? IRQMGR_SynchronizeExecution+0x25/0x80 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141550]  [<ffffffffa00dbfc8>] ? IRQMGR_GetCurrentThreadId+0x38/0x50 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141565]  [<ffffffffa00d99d4>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x164/0x2a0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141581]  [<ffffffffa00cde80>] ? IRQMGR_QueryAsicTimestamp+0x20/0x20 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141597]  [<ffffffffa00ce13b>] ? RegisterIRQClient+0xdb/0x1c0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141614]  [<ffffffffa00cb60e>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0xee/0x190 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141627]  [<ffffffffa001ea90>] ? irqmgr_wrap_assert_interrupt+0x7d0/0x8c0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141641]  [<ffffffffa001e85e>] ? irqmgr_wrap_assert_interrupt+0x59e/0x8c0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141654]  [<ffffffffa002f422>] ? firegl_trace+0x72/0x1e0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141667]  [<ffffffffa001ea90>] ? irqmgr_wrap_assert_interrupt+0x7d0/0x8c0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141680]  [<ffffffffa001d29c>] ? irqmgr_wrap_enable_hifreq_interrupt+0x5c/0x1f0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141692]  [<ffffffffa001b9e4>] ? MCIL_KernelMutex+0x134/0x470 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141707]  [<ffffffffa0031f6b>] ? firegl_cmmqs_QueryThreadWakeupSource+0xab/0xd0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141719]  [<ffffffffa001c026>] ? MCIL_SuspendThread+0x106/0x120 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141741]  [<ffffffffa007fe22>] ? _ZN2OS13suspendThreadEj+0x22/0x30 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141761]  [<ffffffffa007802a>] ? CMMQSWaitOnTsSignal+0xaa/0xd0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141783]  [<ffffffffa0088232>] ? _Z8uCWDDEQCmjjPvjS_+0xc32/0x10c0 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141797]  [<ffffffffa0031932>] ? firegl_cmmqs_CWDDE_32+0x332/0x440 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141811]  [<ffffffffa0030260>] ? firegl_cmmqs_CWDDE32+0x70/0x100 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141813]  [<ffffffff8136d251>] ? security_capable+0x25/0x27

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141827]  [<ffffffffa00301f0>] ? firegl_cmmqs_createdriver+0x170/0x170 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141841]  [<ffffffffa000ef18>] ? firegl_ioctl+0x1e8/0xf20 [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141849]  [<ffffffffa00023ed>] ? ip_firegl_unlocked_ioctl+0x9/0xd [fglrx]

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141851]  [<ffffffff810f8cd8>] ? do_vfs_ioctl+0x42e/0x46d

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141853]  [<ffffffff810ea8e7>] ? fsnotify_access+0x5d/0x65

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141855]  [<ffffffff810f8d68>] ? sys_ioctl+0x51/0x75

Jul 22 03:36:33 phr33d0m kernel: [   31.141858]  [<ffffffff817595bb>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

```

I've built my kernel with a custom kernel .config which you can find here: http://pastebin.com/UhfkArKZ

I'm not having problems booting or using my system, I'm just unaware what this error is or where it comes from. Any help apreciated.

Regards.

----------

## Hu

The error message says the caller is fglrx.  Since this is a proprietary kernel module, your kernel has been tainted.  Please try to reproduce with an untainted kernel.  I expect that it will occur only when fglrx is loaded.  If so, then you need to file a bug report with the authors of fglrx (not Gentoo).

----------

## Phr33d0m

Thanks.

----------

